# Greenlawn cleanup event April 2017?



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

FOSR has organized litter cleanup events around Greenlawn Dam in years past, and I'm hoping to hold another event this year in connection with all the Earth Day stuff happening in April. I've described the situation before here: There is a lot of thrown trash/litter near the dam and there is a LOT of floated-in trash in the wooded floodplain south of the bridge. Everything from water bottles, to wheels and tires, to various sheets of plastic. 

I'm trying to wrangle volunteers if I can get Columbus to spot a dumpster. I scouted the site this morning and yep there is much to gather. I'm putting this out to see if there is interest among the OGF membership. Yes? No? Maybe?

When I was there this morning I talked to a guy who was setting up to fish below the dam, he was maybe 50-ish years old and he said he had been fishing there since he was seven years old. He said back then there were a lot of smallmouth, but now it's mainly saugeye.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll follow this thread. I work on Greenlawn ave right down the road from the dam. If it's on a day when I don't have school and I can get off work in time I might stop down.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll be willing to help, assuming it's on a weekend.


----------



## onaygem (Oct 19, 2016)

Sure, I'll be there if I can.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

im in


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Date?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Im in, if I can make it.

"Wood" really like to see the honeysuckle cleaned out more than anything.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in also if I can make it. Will, of course know better by end of March.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

ShakeDown gave me permission to list OGF as a participating group. Here's the event listing on the Sierra Club site:

https://earthdaycolumbus.givepulse.com/event/39189-Scioto-River-Cleanup!

Also, I sent an inquiry to the parks department property manager asking if we can remove honeysuckle. We would need a chipper crew and I don't know if they could provide one.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Link says April 15th 9 to noon... count me in.


----------



## Cy0s (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

It might be tough to do a honeysuckle removal because the city has only one chipper crew dedicated to working with volunteer groups, and I'll have to see if I can book them for some particular date.

I've heard that there's a new guy in charge of that, so I'll have to look him up. The previous guy told me one problem they have is when the truck is full and they need to go unload (to somewhere on Alum Creek Drive) then the volunteers have nothing to do but wait and they lose people.

But if it's an OGF event, then hmm, what could a bunch of fishermen possibly do to pass the time at Greenlawn ...?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

All right, I have new information. Karl from the city is asking groups to book reservations for his crew (chipper truck, saws, etc) between April and October, on a first-come-first-served basis. Here is the link:

https://www.columbus.gov/recreation...lumbus-Ecological-Restoration-Program-(CERP)/

Now I'm really trolling among you. Shall we set up a date for an OGF event specifically to remove honeysuckle from Greenlawn? Or maybe also below Griggs on another date? Or does anyone have a wish list of other locations that are city property?

The April litter event still stands. Thanks in advance!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

My 2 cents.

Book a Separate event for Greenlawn. Greenlawn desperately needs it.

Griggs has gotten a ton of attention (Honeysuckle wise) from various local groups over the past 7 years. The results are amazing. And im sure they will continue well into the future. Personally i'd like to focus attention towards other spots on the River that have basically gone untouched.

Greenlawn hasn't got so much as a nip. And man-alive could that place use a good refreshing. Can you imagine driving Eastbound on Greenlawn and being able to see the entire River/Spillway as you approach the bridge? It would be awesome...

Not only that it would make that place 10x safer. There's so many places down there for unsavory characters to hide, removing all that Honeysuckle and making the river more visible from the Street / Fire Station would be a HUGE plus. Honestly I'd love to hit both Sides, but that might take another event.

Either way count me in for both.

Thanks FOSR.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We've been working in Griggs since 2005.

Do you remember what Greenlawn was like before they cleaned it out? The honeysuckle had grown completely over Scioto Blvd. behind the concrete barrier, and they ripped it all out with a big front end loader. I have a big set of "before" pics.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

This Saturday 9 am. Linda and I will be in.


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Depending on the date of the cleanup I would be interested in helping. The next two weekends are busy for me but I'm sure there will always be scheduling conflicts with any group that is willing to volunteer. Following this post awaiting the official date.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

My girlfriend and I will be there. We participate in Kickbutt Columbus each year and it's very rewarding. This will also give me a chance to scout out some Carp fishing locations


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

bump-a-bump-a-bump this is coming up! I think I'll tip WBNS, maybe they'll make a story out of it.

Thanks to all of you for wanting to participate! I think it's really cool that different groups can get together like this.

Edited to add, I left a news tip on the WBNS site.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

My daughter and i should be there. As of tonight she said she wants to go.... but she's 7 so we'll see what happens sat. AM. She does love cleaning up stuff though! Hope to see a good turnout!


----------



## onaygem (Oct 19, 2016)

Jordy24 said:


> Depending on the date of the cleanup I would be interested in helping. The next two weekends are busy for me but I'm sure there will always be scheduling conflicts with any group that is willing to volunteer. Following this post awaiting the official date.


The official date is this Saturday at 9 AM, per FOSR's link:
https://earthdaycolumbus.givepulse.com/event/39189-Scioto-River-Cleanup!

And yep, I'm in!


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I might be there tomorrow. First Greenlawn experience so it should be a good time!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

This was a good event! Nice to see so many people willing to volunteer some of thier time and the results were amazing. Wish there was a before and after photo!
Managed to get there with all 3 daughters that were home! Good work FOSR!


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

@Workingman I completely agree. It was a nice event, great weather as well. I heard that we picked up an estimated 2 tons of debris.


----------



## onaygem (Oct 19, 2016)

Here's a photo I took of the final trash pile. It was unbelievable how much trash was down there.
But it was a great event and I was really impressed with the turnout!

I asked around and none of the guys fishing the spillway was having much luck. I did, however manage to catch one – this little guy was trapped in a tiny little puddle leftover from the water levels dropping. I put him in the river.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

So......, noodling in mudpuddles while picking up trash huh?. Fisherman's A.D.D.! Nice save thats a good looking little guy ( or gal ) !


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of you! Man I am still sore from pushing a half dozen wheelbarrow loads up the hill. The axle was squeaking under the load. We gathered all that trash and you know it's just a tiny sample of the amount of litter that washes down that river.


----------



## hatchless (Jun 6, 2014)

FOSR said:


> bump-a-bump-a-bump this is coming up! I think I'll tip WBNS, maybe they'll make a story out of it.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for wanting to participate! I think it's really cool that different groups can get together like this.
> 
> Edited to add, I left a news tip on the WBNS site.


Alex, 
Is this the only place to get info on FOSR events? I tried going to the website but see it is no longer available.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be honest with you, I am the sole remaining member of FOSR. Everyone else walked. When I organize events, "we" wrangle volunteers; it's sort of like being a talent agent. And stuff happens. This Greenlawn event is a good example because I put the word out on OGF and people who were already willing to do something showed up. They just needed some organized event to participate in.

Side note, thanks to all the OGF members who work on their own to clean up trash, etc. You are people who care.


----------



## hatchless (Jun 6, 2014)

FOSR said:


> I'll be honest with you, I am the sole remaining member of FOSR. Everyone else walked. When I organize events, "we" wrangle volunteers; it's sort of like being a talent agent. And stuff happens. This Greenlawn event is a good example because I put the word out on OGF and people who were already willing to do something showed up. They just needed some organized event to participate in.
> 
> Side note, thanks to all the OGF members who work on their own to clean up trash, etc. You are people who care.


That is unfortunate. I just walked from the Confluence upstream to the dam looking to hook-up with a carp on the fly. Not luck. There is an incredible amount of trash down there. I mean it's like a landfill in spots. I would be interested in becoming a member and trying to help organize some more clean-up efforts.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd be happy to have you join. I need to get the FOSR web site up again. Meanwhile, this is a good time to post this link:

http://www.cowcouncil.org/home.html


----------



## hatchless (Jun 6, 2014)

FOSR said:


> I'd be happy to have you join. I need to get the FOSR web site up again. Meanwhile, this is a good time to post this link:
> 
> http://www.cowcouncil.org/home.html


Thanks! I can help with the website if you need it. That is what I do for a living.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I'll be honest with you, I am the sole remaining member of FOSR. Everyone else walked. When I organize events, "we" wrangle volunteers; it's sort of like being a talent agent. And stuff happens. This Greenlawn event is a good example because I put the word out on OGF and people who were already willing to do something showed up. They just needed some organized event to participate in.
> 
> Side note, thanks to all the OGF members who work on their own to clean up trash, etc. You are people who care.


Really, really sad to hear.

Alex, start a gofundme page to help get the site back up and running. I'll donate. Count on it.

Deeply sorry I couldn't make the clean-up, it looks amazing down there. Now we just need to annihilate all that Honeysuckle!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I want to set up an event to go after the honeysuckle but I have to wrangle a city crew with a chipper truck.


----------

